# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  "ECHOLOT.03 - Бесконечно глубокое погружение"  DRUM & BASS

## gouache

"ECHOLOT.03 - Бесконечно глубокое погружение" 

Бесконечно глубокое погружение туда где невидно света,но ощущаются звуковые колебания...Туда где нельзя верить своим глазам, но нужно надеяться только на свой слух и экстремальный разум...
На этот раз погружение будет происходить непосредственно при помощи загадочных ритмических рисунков и плотных басовых линий DRUM & BASS музыки от таких опытных дайверов как :

SNEP [Influenza Minus / Ammunition Recs]
http://clck.ru/MPIi

JUST
http://clck.ru/MPHG

D:MA 
http://clck.ru/MPH5

STRICTLY ANGLE
http://clck.ru/MPJH

VITALIY ZHDANOV
http://clck.ru/MPKl

ALEXX JUMPER
http://clck.ru/MPHV

Enter : 20 UAH
Facecontrol : 18+

> Уютный теплый клуб
> Доступный Бар
> Адекватная Охрана
> Усиленная Звуковая Система

Место:Шкаф, Греческая,32, Одесса, Украина

Начало:22 октября в 23:00
Окончание:23 октября в 5:00

http://www.today.od.ua/Echolot_03/

----------

